# Smoked Eggs



## wittdog (May 4, 2006)

Well guys today I am going to attempt to smoke eggs, I got the recipe for it out of the new Anderson book about smoking and curing. The only bad thing is if I do this wrong there is a chance that the eggs could explode or implode.   #-o The eggs are hard boiled and then left for one day. Brined in an 80% solution for 3 days and then left to sit one more day and finally held at 140* for  4hrs and then 195* and smoked for 6-9 hrs.  I’ll keep you updated on how it’s going.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 4, 2006)

Wow!  I've seen alot of people throw eggs onto the smokers with a bit of rub on them, but have never heard of such a thing Dog!  I'm really looking forward to hearing how they turn out!  Good luck!


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2006)

You're not using Buford, but the small smoker in your garage?  #-o  LOL With the temperature requirements, I'd do it that way too. Take lots of pics ~ BIG pics!  :!:


----------



## wittdog (May 4, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Wow!  I've seen alot of people throw eggs onto the smokers with a bit of rub on them, but have never heard of such a thing Dog!  I'm really looking forward to hearing how they turn out!  Good luck!


If all goes well you can ask John Pen, he’s coming by tomorrow. The plan is to graze on ABT’s, smoked eggs, smoked cheese, and pickled eggs until the main course of chicken and ribs.  Also plenty of adult beverages. Luckily him and his wife are coming in separate cars.  I wouldn’t want to drive with him when the eggs and ABT’s are ready to come out the other end…. #-o I’ll keep you guys posted with pics.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 4, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



At least I'll know the cause of the Mushroom Cloud in NY that will be on the news tomorrow!


----------



## wittdog (May 4, 2006)

I can see it now my next post*How to turn a WSM into a WMD* WNY could become another Love Canal.


----------



## wittdog (May 4, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> You're not using Buford, but the small smoker in your garage?  #-o  LOL With the temperature requirements, I'd do it that way too. Take lots of pics ~ BIG pics!  :!:




Yes Joker I am using the lectro smokehouse in the newly cleaned garage.   [-X You will not disparage the lectro once you taste the Smoked Sausage.  Besides the lectro is made out of lighter gauge metal its safer than Buford if I have shrapnel and cheaper to replace.  One hour in and no eggsplosions.  If not for the dynanamic dou I might have tried to use Buford The cheese I did yesterday came out good and I think I could do the same with the eggs.  But if the boys keep it up I might have to check my intro post and figure out at what temp to foil...........


----------



## wittdog (May 4, 2006)

Two hours in and no eggsplosions. I might have to play around with the time frame. I have to stop doing this stuff on nights I have to work…… Maybe I’ll let my wife finish the eggs up after all if they explode she can clean em up.


----------



## Finney (May 4, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Two hours in and no eggsplosions. I might have to play around with the time frame. I have to stop doing this stuff on nights I have to work…… *Maybe I’ll let my wife finish the eggs up after all if they explode she can clean em up.*



There you go.  
If I did that... I'd come home to a note that said, "Your eggs exploded"...  "Get that mess cleaned up before I get back from shopping".  8-[


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 4, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




"Yes Honey, I'm on it", Finney----> uch:  :getbtw: <-------Yolanda "Chrissy, I told you to get them damn eggs cleaned up boy!"


----------



## wittdog (May 4, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :pop:  :bar:  :lmao: 

I'm 3 1/2 hrs in and the drops of water are starting to form on the eggs. No explosions yet.  I'll start smoking in about a 1/2hour.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 4, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What in the hell have you been doing the past 3 1/2 hours??


----------



## Finney (May 4, 2006)

Larry must have watched the web cam.  8-[


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 4, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Larry must have watched the web cam.  8-[



I thought I wasn't supposed to mention that?    8-[


----------



## Finney (May 4, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just wait until she starts bossing you around at the Sept. SOTB.  
She'll whip your sorry ass into shape.  :getbtw:   :slap:


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 4, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm gonna be in shape by then brother! I'm gonna be a lean mean BBQ'ing machine! [-o<


----------



## Finney (May 4, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm gonna be in shape by then brother! I'm gonna be a lean mean BBQ'ing machine! [-o<[/quote:15nd1xhi]
We're gonna have to ration your beer until the butts are on the fire.   
And no smoking in our area.  :-X  (I know you don't smoke)


----------



## wittdog (May 4, 2006)

Larry you have to keep in mind that I am using an Electric Smoke house.  The last 3 Â½ hrs Iâ€™ve been evaporating the water from the egg.  Unlike BBQ where you strive for a nice smoke ring.  In smoking and curing or â€œcool smokingâ€


----------



## wittdog (May 4, 2006)

I’m starting to introduce the smoke now. I don’t think it’s going to take the 6-9 hrs of smoke time but I could be wrong. I’ll test one after about 4 hrs.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 4, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Larry you have to keep in mind that I am using an Electric Smoke house.  The last 3 Â½ hrs Iâ€™ve been evaporating the water from the egg.  Unlike BBQ where you strive for a nice smoke ring.  In smoking and curing or â€œcool smokingâ€


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 4, 2006)

Wittdog: I have the same book. I would like to try the smoked oysters! Octopus, ? I'm not sure about.  :grin:


----------



## wittdog (May 4, 2006)

Pigs I  don’t really do seafood.   What do you think of the book? I understand you were talking with George yesterday.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 4, 2006)

Yea, Did George tell you I'm a HUGE PITA. :grin: I like the book, I would recomen it. Have you met George's brother Larry? He's a great guy too. I love it when those two get into it! Funny as hell.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 4, 2006)

Oh yea, Next time you talk to George, Ask him where the name "Oinktoberfest" Came from.  :grin:


----------



## wittdog (May 4, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Yea, Did George tell you I'm a HUGE PITA. :grin: I like the book, I would recomen it. Have you met George's brother Larry? He's a great guy too. I love it when those two get into it! Funny as hell.



My wife was the one that stopped to pick up some wood, and he mentioned to her that some guy was in and George was trying to figure out how I managed to cold smoke cheese on the pit I bought from him. He mentioned you the last time I was in and said you were  a nice guy. I havenâ€™t met Larry yet but George keeps trying to make me one of the â€œregularsâ€


----------



## cleglue (May 4, 2006)

Wittdog,

What is the name of the Anderson book?  I've done venison summer sausage, venison salami, jerkey before.  I have the sausagemaker smokehouse.  The 20 lb. size.

Scroll down this link and you'll see my sausage smoking history.

http://www.myfreebulletinboard.com/f2/v ... orum=bbq4u

I'm still learning all of this smoking stuff.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 4, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah Larry, you got that right!


----------



## wittdog (May 4, 2006)

Well the eggs have been smoking for about 3 hrs, No explosions I now think it will take the 6-9 hrs of smoking time that the book recommends. They are starting to get a nice brown color on the shell and a slight Smokey taste. But they defiantly need more smoke.


----------



## wittdog (May 4, 2006)

cleglue said:
			
		

> Wittdog,
> 
> What is the name of the Anderson book?  I've done venison summer sausage, venison salami, jerkey before.  I have the sausagemaker smokehouse.  The 20 lb. size.
> 
> ...


The name of the book is Mastering the Craft of Smoking Food by Warren R. Anderson. It looks pretty good but I would recommend the Kutas book Great Sausage recipes and Meat Curing.  If you own that then by all means check out the Anderson Book.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 4, 2006)

I've smoked eggs... They tasted ok, but I did em already peeled ...  #-o  which gave them a rubbery texture on the underside. I just cut that part off and chopped the rest up...it was for a salad anyway.

If you haven't tried it... it's worth a shot.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 4, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Well the eggs have been smoking for about 3 hrs, No explosions I now think it will take the 6-9 hrs of smoking time that the book recommends.* They are starting to get a nice brown color on the shell and a slight Smokey taste.* But they defiantly need more smoke.



Are you serious?  You brine, dry and then smoke while they're still in the shells?    #-o


----------



## wittdog (May 4, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I am serious that’s what the recipe call’s for. It’s all based on the process of osmosis. There are microscopic holes in the shells that allow the brine to get into the egg. Then as the moisture is leaving the smoke flavor permeates the egg. Thus smoking it all the way.  The one I tried tasted good, and the texture was that of a regular hard boiled egg, it wasn’t rubbery like Scotty’s that he smoked with the shell off. The eggs do need a longer smoke cycle. I hope I didn’t rush the smoke in before the moisture was driven out. If I did the smoke will get hung up on the shell membrane.  With the little taste I had I think these are going to be worth the effort. You can get a run down from John Pen on how they were he's coming by tomarrow.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 4, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude I believe what you're saying, I'm not discounting you at all.  I know how osmosis works, but I still don't get it.  If eggs have microscopic holes, why don't they ever dry out or leak??  Why doesn't the dye go through them when you color them?  Again, I'm not discounting you one bit, and please don't take it that way.


----------



## wittdog (May 4, 2006)

Larry if I had to hazard a guess it would be because of the inner shell membrane. I think that the salt breaks down the membrane and allows the brine to  reach the white and the yolks . The shell has small holes but the inner membrane is what keeps everything from leaking. I’m going to try and post a diagram of the egg from the book.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 4, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Larry if I had to hazard a guess it would be because of the inner shell membrane. I think that the *salt breaks down the membrane and allows the brine to  reach the white and the yolks .* The shell has small holes but the inner membrane is what keeps everything from leaking. I’m going to try and post a diagram of the egg from the book.



Now that makes sense!  You should have said that in the first place!! LOL  8-[


----------



## Green Hornet (May 4, 2006)

He did


----------



## wittdog (May 4, 2006)

Here is the diagram.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 4, 2006)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> He did



Where?


----------



## wittdog (May 4, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All right the eggs have been smoking for about 6-7 hr. you can see the shell is becoming a nice brown color and that the white is starting to take on smoke and color. The dynamic duo and me tried one and the smoke taste is starting to come thru.  The eggs are a tad salty I might adjust the brine next time.


----------



## Green Hornet (May 4, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> The last 3 Â½ hrs Iâ€™ve been evaporating the water from the egg.  Unlike BBQ where you strive for a nice smoke ring.  In smoking and curing or â€œcool smokingâ€


----------



## john pen (May 4, 2006)

16 hours to Wittdog palooza...lol...doing excersizes as we speak to warm up my colan and my liver ! Looking forward to too many wobbly pops and some good eats....


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 4, 2006)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> > The last 3 Â½ hrs Iâ€™ve been evaporating the water from the egg.  Unlike BBQ where you strive for a nice smoke ring.  In smoking and curing or â€œcool smokingâ€


----------



## Green Hornet (May 4, 2006)

Thought you meant the osmosis thingy


----------



## wittdog (May 4, 2006)

Larry I passed college chemistry with a D- because the Prof. knew that if he failed me he would have to see me next semester.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 4, 2006)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> Thought you meant the osmosis thingy



Ahhh no biggie, it's all good!


----------



## Puff1 (May 4, 2006)

There is a diagram of egg's?


----------



## wittdog (May 4, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> There is a diagram of egg's?


  :lmao:  :lmao: :lmao: 
The next hot topic will be what came first the chicken or the egg?


----------



## Puff1 (May 4, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, before the moderator's squash this i'll stick my chicken neck out and ask.......which came first 8-[ 



Witt, didn't we do this before, on one drunken night? :!:


----------



## wittdog (May 4, 2006)

Yes. I cant do it...............


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 4, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What's a Moderator?


----------



## wittdog (May 4, 2006)

Is there a diagram of one?


----------



## Puff1 (May 4, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Is there a diagram of one?


Witt, this is the best " diagram" I can come up with  




This is what we have to deal with


----------



## Puff1 (May 4, 2006)

Now this guy should be a moderator =D> 




Git' r' done :!:


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Now this guy should be a moderator =D>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is, just not here.. 8-[


----------



## Puff1 (May 4, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think he's busy with some other board  , "Let's talk" about it Joker


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> The Joker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, it's chili in here... :grin:


----------



## Puff1 (May 4, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, it's chili in here... :grin:[/quote:jgsd152j] :lmao: Brrrrr!


----------



## cleglue (May 4, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> I would recommend the Kutas book Great Sausage recipes and Meat Curing.



I actually have two of Kutas Great Sausage recipes and Meat Curing.  

Thanks for Anderson's book name.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 4, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



   Look to your left at the picture.  That is your worst nightmare.
Here at Rock, we have two rules.

Number one...obey all rules.

Number two....no writing on the walls, as it is very difficult to remove
writing from walls.

  That is all.  But just remember, once that iron door clangs shut....
no more peanut butter and jelly sandwiches.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 5, 2006)

1044 said:
			
		

> What came first, chickenshirt or a moderator?    =D>  =D> I guess that was redundant.



 :faint:  :faint:  :faint:  :faint:  :faint:


----------



## wittdog (May 5, 2006)

Well the eggs are done.  IMO they could have used another pan of chips, but they have a nice subtle Smokey flavor that went all the way thru to the yolk. I think that I shorted the drying time to much, and they could have used more smoke but all in all I’m happy with my first effort. The texture of the eggs are good they are not rubbery, the texture is that of a normal hard boiled egg.  Also they are not too salty the salt seems to have dissipated during the smoking process.







We'll have to ask John for his opinion.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 5, 2006)

How do you keep the eggs now?  Just in the fridge?


----------



## cleglue (May 5, 2006)

I just saw something on the health channel while at the Doctor's office Tuesday that boiled eggs keep for a week in the refrigerator.


----------



## wittdog (May 5, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> How do you keep the eggs now?  Just in the fridge?


Yes in the fridge.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 5, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't know if they were now cured or if you kept them in a jar like pickled eggs, etc.


----------



## wittdog (May 5, 2006)

Larry I wouldn’t consider them cured because the brine was just salt & water. I guess you could pickle them but IMHO the smoke flavor would be lost into the pickling soulution. I just going to ref. them and treat them like normal eggs.
Brian I'll try to smoke just about anything. If it can't tbe smoked, grilled or deep fryed I don't want it.


----------



## john pen (May 6, 2006)

Had the eggs yestarday, they were awesome. Had a very subtle, sort of indrescribable flavor to them, but they were excellant. Gonna try a batch of them here...


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 6, 2006)

Hummm, Smoked egg salad? Some how that sounds a little gross. But, Who knows.


----------

